# Meet with Rohan Shenoy



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/3904/rohgau2an1.th.jpg​
It is always a pleasure for me to meet new people. I never miss any chance that may come by my way to meet an online friend. This time it was with Rohan Shenoy, whom I first met on Thinkdigit forum. I got to know a lot about Rohan from chatting & I always thought of meeting such a knowledgeable guy in person.

As there isn't much distance gap between two of us, I thought a meet was indeed feasible. We both discussed about the meet on messenger and thereby scheduled it on 26th November in the afternoon at Dadar. We decided to meet at Kabutar Khana which is close to the Dadar railway station. We both exchanged our dress codes over the phone, as it would be then easy to identify each other.

I left my home with my usual back sack, which is a storehouse for my books along with gadgets(Canon SX 100 IS), accessories (usb cable, charger, pen drive, army knife, headphones) etc. Offcourse I need these things for my survival if I were to get on someone else’s computer in my voyage. I reached kabootar khana and Rohan Shenoy arrived soon. It wasn't much of a trouble to recognize, as we did saw each other pictures online before.

I was accompanied with my friend who had come just for my company, while Rohan arrives. He left soon with the thought, that he would be brainstormed with the tech talk which is inevitable when two techie's meet. But the reality is stark contrast. As I started walking with Rohan, we were more into discussing our personal lives than our online/Tech one.

Unlike other meets of online forum/community members, we both decided not to place the meet at any fast food joints like McDonalds, KFC etc as we both agree that they are an utter waste of money. As the meet was happening in Dadar, I took great care to think of a good place to talk peacefully. I took Rohan along with me to the best vada pav centre in Mumbai - Kirti vada pav. The shop is located on a pavement near Kirti college in Dadar. We reached the place, which is everbuzzing with vada pav fanatics round the clock. Sometimes it takes almost 20 minutes before you can lay your hands on the hot, crunchy, delicious vada pav, which is the best vada pav in Mumbai, as per surveys.

We purchased two vada pavs & were off to the sea shore which is in the vicinity. It was great to chat with Rohan in an open environment while munching on the hot spicy vada pav. After a while, we both proceeded to Shivaji park, which is within walking distance from Kirti college. All the while, we carried on discussions ranging from our families to forums, designing to development & also the usual windows vs linux talk was there too. I got to learn a lot from Rohan Shenoy, who can be called a genius in web technologies (webmaster).

While on the way, we both had ice-cream at the Naturals ice-cream parlour. After walking around SP, we sat on the katta, while continuing with our talk. I took out my latest tech gadget - Canon SX 100 IS & was sharing the pics I took with Rohan. After a while we had pani-puri along with some lemonade at a nearby stand. As we were leaving SP, I met a friend of mine on the way. I introduced another friend of mine to Rohan & then we all started walking towards the Dadar station. We reached the station and then it was time to say goodbye. We all shook hands & then left with a smile on our faces. 

It was great to meet Rohan Shenoy & to talk with him. Rohan is a very friendly guy & I liked his quality of sharing his knowledge with others. In today's world of cut throat competition, it's difficult to find such a good natured person. I am looking forward to another meet with this Javascript freak. I would like to thank him for coming all the way to Dadar & for spending quality time with me. Also thanks for educating & helping me in my queries. May god bless you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats great cooly  
and u met at kabutar khana ..kitne kabutar pakde tum logo ne ? 
and rohan I remember is a doctor by profession right ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Thats great cooly
> and u met at kabutar khana ..kitne kabutar pakde tum logo ne ?
> and rohan I remember is a doctor by profession right ?


not kabootars exactly, but there are many 'birds' in Dadar, as alike rest of the city 
Ya, I am a medico!(stull studying, now in final year!)


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW, thats cool.

Congrats, it is always nice to see people in real whom we know for a long time but online.

Glad you both had a nice time.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

din said:


> WOW, thats cool.
> 
> Now I am confused ! Whos Rohan in the photo ? ?


The giant guy in green


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL, Really sorry Rohan, actually it took a minute to recall my memory ! 

But you were too fast to post reply !

Oh I forgot to mention,

You (Rohan) by looks - eligible for the uncle category 

Charan n din are waiting for you  lol


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2008)

Like minds meet, good


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya, I need to look like uncle you see!
People are wary of 'young' doctors.
Students also give weight to some 'uncle' looking teachers


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Like minds meet, good



You meant the _great meeting_ of _uncles_ on the other day in Mangalore ? 

And Cool G5 looks really cool in that dress


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice to see you both 

Mujhse bhi Milo koi


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ tere se to Infy milne aayegi Bhopal main  
chinta na kar


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2008)

wow ! this meeting sounds refreshing


----------



## confused (Dec 10, 2008)

kirti vada pav........yummmmmm.......got to have one in the next 24 hrs or i am going to implode!!!!!!!!
btw - me back in bombay, if anyone up for a meet plz start a new thread and dont forget to call me.


----------



## Coool (Dec 10, 2008)

@ mrintech Mai hoon na


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2008)

@rohan
the description suits two bollywood gangsters meeting to decide to jointly raid a bank or hijack something. look @ the items in  Cool G5's bag. army knife .... hmm .. he didnt trust you, did he?? he mite v been aware of ur size beforehand .... n he even brought a body guard along with him. only whn he thought he was safe he asked him to leave. and he also had another rapid action guard near the beach (the guy u met while rtning to stn). and he took you to a open environment so that he cud escape jus incase your men decided to attack him!! action thriller..... 
ha ha ha


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

iinfi said:


> @rohan
> the description suits two bollywood gangsters meeting to decide to jointly raid a bank or hijack something. look @ the items in  Cool G5's bag. army knife .... hmm .. he didnt trust you, did he?? he mite v been aware of ur size beforehand .... n he even brought a body guard along with him. only whn he thought he was safe he asked him to leave. and he also had another rapid action guard near the beach (the guy u met while rtning to stn). and he took you to a open environment so that he cud escape jus incase your men decided to attack him!! action thriller.....
> ha ha ha



he he

We both look gangsters 

And you forgot to mention about the nauseatic powder which I mixed in Rohan's vadapav


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

Coool said:


> @ mrintech Mai hoon na


Aaja Bhopal 



iinfi said:


> @rohan
> the description suits two bollywood gangsters meeting to decide to jointly raid a bank or hijack something. look @ the items in  Cool G5's bag. army knife .... hmm .. he didnt trust you, did he?? he mite v been aware of ur size beforehand .... n he even brought a body guard along with him. only whn he thought he was safe he asked him to leave. and he also had another rapid action guard near the beach (the guy u met while rtning to stn). and he took you to a open environment so that he cud escape jus incase your men decided to attack him!! action thriller.....
> ha ha ha


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

din said:


> And Cool G5 looks really cool in that dress



Thanks for the compliment 
But I always thought formals suited me the best


----------



## Sathish (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ​Rohan Shenoy, who can be called a genius in web technologies (webmaster).



++++1


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

Ek hi photo hai kya? Asli waali to dikha yaar.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Ek hi photo hai kya? Asli waali to dikha yaar.....




Woh pic asli hi hai, hum kya bhoot dikhayi de rahe hai tujhe


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

Abe I mean More photos.....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ tere se to Infy milne aayegi Bhopal main
> chinta na kar



LOL.....I seriously mean it. When I laughed reading ur comment my room-mates shocked and asked to me wat happened.

U still remember...hi hi hi


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

iinfi said:


> @rohan
> he mite v been aware of ur size beforehand


This was not the first time we are meeting...its the second time....The first time we met, Cool G5 did not have a cam.....so we had no pic. Infact, he gave me the Ubuntu and Fedora DVD which I am now using on my desktop server!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2008)

First meeting chix at SP, now Rohan, 
you are good at meeting new people  (No pun intended   )


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2008)

@rohan,
Dude I just came to know u r a doctor and out of curiosity I want to ask u something. U r so much full of technological knowledge, which field do u like most?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> @rohan,
> Dude I just came to know u r a doctor and out of curiosity I want to ask u something. U r so much full of technological knowledge, which field do u like most?


Thanks for the subtle compliment. Actually, its very difficult for me to answer that. I am myself having a battle between answers.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Thanks for the subtle compliment. Actually, its very difficult for me to answer that. I am myself having a battle between answers.


Ummm........u better get the answer soon. Else u would end up doing something u don't enjoy.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Ummm........u better get the answer soon. Else u would end up doing something u don't enjoy.


Hmmm...it doesn't work that way...infact I am doing a lot of things that I enjoy 
And yeah, it isn't always that you get to do only those things that you emjoy..sometimes, you must do things that you dont enjoy so that you can continue to do those things that you enjoy.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2008)

its good to separate your hobby from your job


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sadly our meet coincides on the same day when terror strucked in Mumbai.


----------



## utsav (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> *May god bless you*.



Panditji 



mrintech said:


> Aaja Bhopal


main aau ?? only 3 hours journey for me  


condition: u will pay for the train tickets


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

> LOL.....I seriously mean it. When I laughed reading ur comment my room-mates shocked and asked to me wat happened.
> 
> U still remember...hi hi hi



he he he  thanks rhitwick...connecting threads is my hobby..so i jus remembered Digit Engineers thread and u know all the story then


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Hmmm...it doesn't work that way...infact I am doing a lot of things that I enjoy
> And yeah, it isn't always that you get to do only those things that you emjoy..sometimes, you must do things that you dont enjoy so that you can continue to do those things that you enjoy.



Cool, generally people tell to make ur hobby ur job, I c u believe in reverse. 
Best of luck to ur future. 
Its nice to c a techy doc. half of d apparatus in O.T. u'll be able to fix


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Cool, generally people tell to make ur hobby ur job, I c u believe in reverse.
> Best of luck to ur future.
> Its nice to c a techy doc. half of d apparatus in O.T. u'll be able to fix


Thanks, but believe me, such contrast makes you a loner in your primary profession, rather than being percieved as a person with addon professional skill. Most students around me are submerged with their 1000-pages books, patient cases, post-graduate entrance studies, etc. and I find myself completely alone there. I hardly find myself of help to others given this situation.

Such isolations are harmful to me(or anybody in such situation) because you find absolutely no appreciation/approval for whatsoever you are doing. Most of my collegaues think that I am a gone-case because I am quite irregular with hospital postings, I am not that bright at my medical studies, etc. But the reality is different from this. To say the least, I am have my web services company. I have developed a state-or-art-software and I am chasing corporates and SMEs with good success.

You see, there is always a big price(and big reward) for choosing the difficult path and persisting through back-to-back failures. If you want to take your hobby as a job, then, speaking conservatively, you will have to pass through a terrific phase to make the hobby-job as the main source of your livelihood. I have lots more to share, but perhaps its too early to speak now 

And yes, I have enjoyed every bit of the struggle in the last 3 years of my 'awakening'.

*I would like to invite NucleusKore to share his views on this because I believe we are sharing a somewhat-similar situation.*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

Rohan, two of my friends are pursuing medical degree. I've seen them going mad on their study, even in holidays they used to bring those HUGE books home and get submerged into them. So I've a fair idea how tough its on u balancing two worlds. 

C, I'm no one to tell u wat to do and wat not. U must be knowing more than me wat u r doing and wat u actually want from life.

CoolG5 created this thread shairing his experience with u and c wat I'm doing, I've messed up the whole purpose. 

Rohan, tention nahi leneka. Njoy.

P.S. For 5 minutes, I request u to imagine that u r not pursuing medical degree and visualise what u r doing then.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> CoolG5 created this thread shairing his experience with u and c wat I'm doing, I've messed up the whole purpose.


That is no problem, infact I have hardly had any successful communication when starting with a 'Agenda to speak about'.


> P.S. For 5 minutes, I request u to imagine that u r not pursuing medical degree and visualise what u r doing then.


I have been doing it for the past 3 years


----------



## din (Dec 11, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> *I would like to invite NucleusKore to share his views on this because I believe we are sharing a somewhat-similar situation.*



Great. I asked somewhat similar question when I met NucleusKore. Like how he manage both. The answer was a small story actually and I loved it. Like how it all started, about his school days, his first PC etc etc. It was really great.

Actually it is really nice to meet people who are really good in more than one field. 

(now count the word 'really' in the above post - how come old people use the same word hundred times !)


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

din said:
			
		

> Actually it is really nice to meet people who are really good in more than one field.


Being skilled in multiple professions helps a lot to your personality and income too


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> he he he  thanks rhitwick...connecting threads is my hobby..so i jus remembered Digit Engineers thread and u know all the story then


**www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0035.gifesumitkumar**www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0033.gif


rhitwick said:


> Cool, generally people tell to make ur hobby ur job, I c u believe in reverse.
> Best of luck to ur future.


**www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0010.gifrhitwick* *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0036.gif

**www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0030.gif Wanna Fight* *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0040.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> **www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0030.gif Wanna Fight* *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0040.gif



No we don't, but, if esumitkumar serioysly makes his "hobby" in his "Job"...u'll be his first client

Tu had karta hai... then again that was also a nice linking. I guess ur a quick learner


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> No we don't, but, if esumitkumar serioysly makes his "hobby" in his "Job"...u'll be his first client
> 
> Tu had karta hai... then again that was also a nice linking. I guess ur a quick learner


*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 11, 2008)

in which medical college are you studying rohan?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

Me in office and tera photo nahi dikh raha hai...to can't reply accordingly.

But, I'm sure tune kuch achha to nahi bola hoga


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

Ghar jaake dekh lena Guru


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 11, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> in which medical college are you studying rohan?


Grant Medical College a.k.a. J.J Hospital of Byculla. just entered final year!

U have frnds there?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

> No we don't, but, if esumitkumar serioysly makes his "hobby" in his "Job"...u'll be his first client


very true   ..
chalo ab hamare pyare Mrintech "The Serious guy" ko aur mat chhedo


----------



## nikhilpai (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> *img244.imageshack.us/img244/3904/rohgau2an1.th.jpg​
> I took Rohan along with me to the best vada pav centre in Mumbai - Kirti vada pav. The shop is located on a pavement near Kirti college in Dadar. We reached the place, which is everbuzzing with vada pav fanatics round the clock. Sometimes it takes almost 20 minutes before you can lay your hands on the hot, crunchy, delicious vada pav, which is the best vada pav in Mumbai, as per surveys.
> 
> We purchased two vada pavs & were off to the sea shore which is in the vicinity. It was great to chat with Rohan in an open environment while munching on the hot spicy vada pav. After a while, we both proceeded to Shivaji park, which is within walking distance from Kirti college. All the while, we carried on discussions ranging from our families to forums, designing to development & also the usual windows vs linux talk was there too. I got to learn a lot from Rohan Shenoy, who can be called a genius in web technologies (webmaster).



Kirti Vada Pav & Shivaji Park.... You reminded me of my school days


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> very true   ..
> chalo ab hamare pyare Mrintech "The Serious guy" ko aur mat chhedo


*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/cool/cool0044.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/cool/cool0044.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/cool/cool0044.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2008)

I do not know what am I supposed to comment here.
No comments

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

Some techs usually find it very hard to digest that doctors are good in tech areas, but what they should realise is that interdisciplinary sciences is a field by itself. For example in Rohan's case, bioinformatics, if he is really interested.

In my case I am interested in linux systems administration, not exactly into programming or anything. At the moment there is no profit motive as I am still in the learning phase. I do a lot of linux installs for free, especially for my students. Once I install with the multimedia pack they don't come back; they're quite happy with it. They don't even update, why bother they say !!

What got me into linux? Curiosity, and BSODs of Windows 98 SE. I started with RH 7.0 which I got with SAMs RH 7.0 Unleashed. It was a pain in the arse to use. Wasn't very difficult for me to see why people preferred the BSODs to it ! Then moved on to Mandrake (no Mandriva) 8.0 (box pack !), then 8.1, 8.2, then RH 8.0, and then no linux for a while. Finally got back into it with Novell making SUSE 9.3 professional free. That's where the open SUSE project started, and there's been no looking back since.

Like I said elsewhere, I am not anti Microsoft, I am anti Monopoly. I want people to have a REAL CHOICE, to decide and say,

YES I want this propriety software and I am ready to pay for it, even though Linux gives me similar software for free.

YES I want to have an antivirus running in the background, because it makes me feel GOOD, like SUPERMAN or ROBOCOP. I don't care if Linux doesn't need an antivirus.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2008)

^True.
I too like to be open to new choices and I too don't like monopoly.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2008)

heya rohan!!


----------



## din (Dec 12, 2008)

One more person is there, (I mean Doctor and interested in IT field) an old member actually, I think he is not active in Digit forum nowadays

Medpal / Bhavin.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2008)

@NucleusKore, thanks for sharing your story. I started with Linux mostly out of curiosity. I like your quality of not 'imposing' linux on people.

BTW have you tried on commercializing your linux knowledge?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> BTW have you tried on commercializing your linux knowledge?



I thought I answered that before you asked^

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75large.png

I would like to do some certification, maybe LPI. I bought the book for the first exam, in the month of February this year. I am yet to inaugurate it


----------

